# Holistic: Re-grow elbow callous fur?



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Mr. NaughtyBody von den ThunderBunz has developed some elbow callouses. It's in part because he's the size of a wooly Mastodon. *I am not in the USA and need an herbal, holistic kinda solution for this, as I cannot get USA brand name stuff here. * What will help the fur grow back? Anything? Vitamin E oil? Anything herbal? <span style="color: #CC0000">Has anyone ever had success in getting the fur to re-grow?</span>


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I heard something called Bee Balm is good for mastiff callouses so it should be good for GS.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry Patti I use an herbalist here 
and the Boo Boo salve I got for B I am using for my eczema

I can give you her email and you can explain your situation
maybe she can help Thunderbunz


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

I would like to know as well. Most my house is ceramic tile and shes inside most the day, shes also a really big girl.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

My girl Catja I am talking about, its too hot out...


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Actually, the callouses are soft, so I am not worried about them-- I just want fur re-growth!







Anyone know what helps with the fur re-growth?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Biotin maybe? Or a product with a touch of zinc with biotin. Biotin is very safe, zinc you don't want too much for too long, it gets out of balance with copper.


----------

